# What Kind of Nailer is Best for MDF?



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Hoping to tap into the collective knowledge/experience base of the community here in asking .....


*What kind of nailer (i.e. brad, framing, finishing) - and gague - would be best for getting through 3/4" MDF* 
- into your standard 2x4 (or most any kind of wood and/or plywood)?



*THANK YOU MUCH* in advance for any thoughts, insight and/or advice you can provide.


:thumbup:



TOM


----------



## ocd carpenter (Dec 30, 2012)

I've only used a brad nailer for 3/4" MDF before but it worked very well.. I think that a 15 gauge nailer would also work well.. Not too sure about a framing nailer because I know that MDF likes to split when you drive something the size of a framing nail into the 'end grain'. Not sure what you're building but my experience is with building subwoofer boxes out of 3/4" MDF and I found brad nails and yellow carpenter's glue the way to go.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i built a fireplace mantle out of MDF and used an 18 guage brad nailer and never had a problem


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Would help if you told us exactly what it is your building or trimming.
I use a finish nailer most of the time on MDF trim. Reason being is a brad has no head so a finsih nail will hold better.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Like Joe said....what are you making? There are only a few things that I would even consider using 3/4" MDF on....I really prefer real wood...


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Initially, I would say use a 15g finish nail, I would try and glue it as well. But like others have said, without knowledge of what it is you are trying to do my answers are subjective.


----------

